# Applet erscheint in separatem Fenster



## Besucher (25. Okt 2006)

Hallo! 

Mein Java-Applet wird in einem separatem Browserfenster angezeigt und wird nicht wie gewünscht eingebettet. 
Alle Klasse die zur Darstellung dienen wurden von Applet abgeleitet.

Leider weiß ich nicht wie ich ansetzen soll, um mein Problem zu lösen.

Olli

ps: Ursprünglich sollte die Anwendung kein Applet werden, das wurde nachträglich geändert.


----------



## The_S (25. Okt 2006)

Das hat dann aber vermutlich nix mit dem Applet zu tun, sondern eher wie die Seite mit dem Applet verlinkt ist.


----------



## Besucher (25. Okt 2006)

Hi!

Sorry für meine missverständliche Fragestelle. _Über_ dem Browserfenster erscheint ein(e?) GUI mit der Anwendung. An der Stelle der Website, an der eigentlich das Applet dargestellt werden sollte befindet sich bekannte Java-Applet-Ladefeld.

Quellcode sieht in etwa so aus:

```
[...]
public void init() {		
        System.out.println("The Programm is being launched.");
        Wizard wizard = new Wizard();
        wizard.getDialog().setTitle("Title");
        StartPanelDescriptor descriptor1 = new StartPanelDescriptor();
        wizard.registerWizardPanel(StartPanelDescriptor.IDENTIFIER, descriptor1);
        [...]
        System.out.println("The Programm is being terminated.");
        add(wizard);
}
```


----------



## The_S (25. Okt 2006)

Was ist Wizard? Ein JFrame/JDialog sonst irgendwas in die Richtung?


----------



## Besucher (25. Okt 2006)

Eine von Applet abgeleitete Klasse, die Swing-Elemente enthält. Der Wizard wurde mit Hilfe eines 
Tutorials erstellt.


----------



## The_S (25. Okt 2006)

Was ist denn der letzte Befehl im Applet der ausgeführt wird? Wenn es die genaz eZeit läd muss es ja irgendwo in der init() Methode sein.


----------



## L-ectron-X (25. Okt 2006)

Guck gleich mal in die Java-Console, was da so ausgegeben wird.


----------



## Guest (26. Okt 2006)

Hi!

Ich hatte gehofft ich könnte aus meiner main-Methode eine init-Methode machen und mein Klassen von Applet anstelle von (J)Dialog oder (J)Panel ableiten und dann wird das schon.
Danke erstmal. Ich denke, mir fehlen noch ein paar Basics in Bezug auf Applets.


----------



## Besucher (27. Okt 2006)

Hi!

Der Vollständigkeit halber möchte ich meinen Fehler noch klären. Im Wizard habe ich einen JDialog in einem WindowAdapter erzeugt. Hierdurch wurde die Anwendung dann über dem eigentlichen Applet-Feld im Browser in einem eigenen Fenster gestartet. Eine Änderung in JPanel löste das Problem. Vermutlich ein typischer Anfängerfehler aber wie ich vorgestern sagte, mir fehlten die Basics.

Grüße
Olli


----------

